# Missing Points Question



## benjibear (Jul 10, 2013)

So I took a round trip about 4 weeks ago. My return trip showed up in my AGR account within days of returning home. However, my departure trip has yest to show up. Would it really take this long?

I purchased it as a round trip at a station so I had print out e-tickets from the station. The entire round trip was printed on one ticket. I thought I had saved the ticket but now can't find it. I know the reservation date because I booked another trip the same day at the station and have that e-ticket. I don't have a reservation number but I think it may be the same reservation number as my return trip. Is this statement true?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2013)

If your trip was a round trip and booked as such, then the reservation number would be the same for both legs. I believe that you can even see that number by requesting details on the trip in your online AGR profile and certainly the agents can see that number.

And no, it is not normal for it to take that long these days for points to show up.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you booked the trip as a "round trip" both legs would be on the one reservation number. In one instance of missing points, I had better luck calling, rather than submitting an online request, to resolve the problem. Even if you don't know the reservation number, they should be able to bring it up based on your name, date, trip, etc.


----------



## BCL (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had stuff that just wouldn't post, including one segment of a four segment trip. In the end I called up the AGR customer service number and the only thing the operator could do to get it to post was to move the segment as if it were taken the previous day where I hadn't taken a trip.


----------



## tonys96 (Jul 12, 2013)

I had one leg of a round trip not show up once, and when I called, the agent just gave me 1000 bonus points instead of trying to find the missing leg! 

But now I just book two one way trips instead, no more missing legs that way.


----------



## benjibear (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, this is crazy.

I submitted the online form. After a few days nothing happened.

Called the first time. Was on hold for 15 minutes waiting for an operator. The agent told me he would take care of it and it would post by the end of the day. Nothing happened.

Called again. Was only on hold for a few minutes but on hold forever while she checks it out. Come back and has the information. Said it would post in a few hours.

Well it posted on my list but did not give me any points. I clicked on it and it said it is not eligible for points.

I guess I need to call again. Is the moral here never book a round trip on the same reservation?

I really want these points because I will get 250 tier qualifying points. I think I will need these points to make a level for the first time.

Uggghhhh!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd suggest joining up with Flyertalk if you haven't already done so and sending a PM to AGR Insider to see if they can clear things up for you.

Or, if you do call again, I'd ask for a supervisor right off the bat. Tell the regular agent that this is your fouth attempt to get the points.


----------



## benjibear (Jul 31, 2013)

I finally had a chance to call again. AGR was having some issue trying to get the points posted. Finally got it worked out but she had to say by departure trip was after by return trip date!


----------



## BCL (Aug 1, 2013)

benjibear said:


> I finally had a chance to call again. AGR was having some issue trying to get the points posted. Finally got it worked out but she had to say by departure trip was after by return trip date!


It happens. Sometimes the automated system won't allow a ride to post on a specific date, and the only alternative is to "change the date". I mentioned that my segment was moved to the day before. It looks weird on my points history because I know when I rode that segment.


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 1, 2013)

Your sure you didn't ride four other train segments that originated on that calender day? Only four segments will post per calender day. Posting dates are based on the day the train originated, not the day you got on (easiest example, you do four segments on the Capital Corridor and its thruway buses. Next day you take the Coast Starlight southbound from Oakland, you will only get points from 4 out of 5 segments because they post according(the coast starlight and the four segments on your Capital Corridor trip) to the date the train originates not the day you rode and will have exceeded the 4 segments that earn points maximum for calender day.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2013)

But if you call and they see that you actually rode on that (following) day, it will be corrected.

It happened to me for a ride on #66 on a Saturday (3X). Since it started on Friday, I only got 2x. But I boarded at 6:20 am on Saturday and should have received 3x. It was corrected after my call.


----------



## benjibear (Aug 2, 2013)

Nope. round trip BAL to BOS leaving on 6/20, returning 6/22.


----------



## BCL (Aug 2, 2013)

SubwayNut said:


> Your sure you didn't ride four other train segments that originated on that calender day? Only four segments will post per calender day. Posting dates are based on the day the train originated, not the day you got on (easiest example, you do four segments on the Capital Corridor and its thruway buses. Next day you take the Coast Starlight southbound from Oakland, you will only get points from 4 out of 5 segments because they post according(the coast starlight and the four segments on your Capital Corridor trip) to the date the train originates not the day you rode and will have exceeded the 4 segments that earn points maximum for calender day.


I'm darn sure I took two segments on a Sunday and two segments on the next Monday. It was strange how I could work that in as a four segment multi-city trip with the AAA discount. It might have been cheaper if I'd booked the two segments with the half-price Capitol Corridor weekend special though.

I did SAC-DAV-EMY on a Sunday and EMY-FMT-GAC on the next Monday. For SAC-DAV-EMY I took different trains than I originally intended - to attend a baseball game and because I was done with dinner and didn't feel like hanging around Davis. The DAV-EMY segment didn't post until the AGR agent forced it to the previous Saturday. The SAC-DAV segment posted in about two days. She found evidence that I took it and the dates should have been OK to post. I also got double points on all the segments. I thought they were treated as separate days, since double points max out at two segments per day.

Here's the account activity:



> 04/08/2013 Double Days Show Details Other Earning 10004/08/2013 Fremont Trains, CA (FMT) - Santa Clara-Great America, CA (GAC) Show Details Travel Earning 100
> 
> 04/08/2013 Double Days Show Details Other Earning 100
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I didn't take it in this order. It was just forced to get it to post.


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 2, 2013)

AGR doesn't factor in how you bought your tickets (Multi-City trick ect.) It only factors in what date you actually took the trip.

I've booked five-segment Multi-City tickets over multiple days and got points for all five segments (even double points for all this spring (with the two per day max) because I dragged the points run over 3 days).


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a missing trip. I filled out the online form about 2 weeks ago. Should I wait much longer before calling?


----------



## BCL (Aug 7, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I have a missing trip. I filled out the online form about 2 weeks ago. Should I wait much longer before calling?


Just call them. An agent can do things that the automated system isn't set up to do. Sometimes it's finicky and won't post, and they'll move around the dates to get it to work. I've found all my calls to be productive.


----------

